# C2Motorsports: C2ner free with purchase of 2.5L Turbo kit!



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

*C2Motorsports: C2NER free with purchase of 2.5L Turbo kit!*











Happy Holidays from C2Motorsports! Now with all new purchases of a C2Motorsports Turbo kit for your 05-09 2.5L you will get a free C2NER hand programmer and DTC reader with your order! 
This offer is good from now until the end of the year.

We offer bolt on turbo kits that make as much as 350hp. Here is a little bit of information about our stage 1 kit as well as the C2NER: 


C2Motorsports Stage 1 Turbo kit

Stage 1 Turbo Kit
225hp/235wtq
Manual/Tiptronic compatible

C2Motorsports Turbo Manifold
Hi Temp Coated (option)
Cast Manifold
Precision Turbo
T3 Turbo w/ E cover
Turbo Gasket Included
2.5" Downpipe
Connects to Factory Exhaust
Uses Factory Catalytic Converter
External 38mm WG
.4 bar (6psi) supplied
Recirculated to DP
Turbo Intake Piping
Diverter Valve
Open Element Air Filter
Bosch Injectors
Injector Harness
C2 ECU Upgrade
Stg 1 Turbo Software
Eliminates DBW "rev hang"
Eliminates Decel Lag
Oil Feed/Drain Lines
Silicone Couplers
Clamps
Installation Hardware


*C2NER:*










The C2NER Handheld Programmer includes all of the necessary interface software and cables to allow you the ease and comfort of flashing your own car in the comfort of your own driveway or on the go! 
Equipped with the ability to retain your OEM tune, the C2NER also allows you toggle between 2 additional programs as often and as many times as you want since they are stored inside the unit. 
Also, not only does the C2NER flash your ECU, it allows you the ability to read and clear DTC codes that are stored on your ECU. 



If anyone has any questions, dont hesitate to PM me or e-mail me. More information on these products as well our entire catalog of products is available at our website.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Who couldnt use some boost over the holidays?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

i need to ordered this asap


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Just follow this link and it will take you where you need to go! 

C2Motorsports 2.5L 5 Cylinder turbo kits


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

International shipping doesn't work on the website, sent you an facebook msg and email! Need it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: 

Thanks to everyone that ordered!


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

Can't wait to receive the kit


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

disphunktion said:


> Can't wait to receive the kit


 It went out yesterday :beer: 






Everyone else dont miss out on this deal!


----------

